# a few updates on my blazer ss



## bassin (Aug 29, 2014)

here is a few updated pics of my boat. this winter i plan to do alot more.


----------



## bassin (Aug 29, 2014)

having trouble getting pics to load.


----------



## bassin (Aug 29, 2014)

cup holder


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 30, 2014)

I like it, what kind of seats are those? I see them in several boats on here.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 30, 2014)

Sharp boat, looks really nice.


----------

